# Tactical Bail Out Bag / Range Bag



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone got one of these? Comments? Good? Bad?

One day sale... $14.99

LAPG Tactical Bail Out Gear Bag Best Seller!

The Bail Out Gear Bag was originally designed for law enforcement (LAPD) and some of our friends in the U.S. military. Our earlier Bail-Out Bags are still in heavy daily use with: LAPD, San Jose P.D., Santa Clara County Sheriffs Office, San Francisco P.D. and individual officers across the country. They were designed from the ground up to be the ultimate personal gear carry/last resort bailout bag.

Features:

Polyester lining to protect your delicate items from scratching 
High Quality Zippers to reduce possibility of corrosion caused by your working environment. 
Now by popular demand, they are available in OLIVE DRAB, BLACK, or Desert Tan 
Wider, more comfortable removable shoulder strap 
Old 5 Cell, flashlight pocket has been replaced with a tubular pocket to hold irregular items even your emergency shaving kit and toothbrush. 
NEW LOWER PRICE!!
The Bail Out Bag Still Has These Important Features:

Only quality brand zippers and real Velcro used throughout 
Hidden full size gun pocket with velcro. 
Two adjustable side pockets for radios. 
Large main pocket has a removable stiffener/divider system to organize gear. 
"Stinger/Surefire"(tm) pocket. 
Two pen pockets. 
Tactical illuminator pocket. 
Four accessory pockets for gun magazines, etc with adjustable Velcro closures. 
Large side zippered pocket for wallet, passport, keys and other valuables. 
The bag measures approximately 14" x 10" x 6" 
Padded Removable Shoulder Strap INCLUDED. 
Carry Handles Of Heavy Nylon Webbing, Running The Entire length and across the bottom for extra secure support. 
Large quality Zippers With Para cord Pulls (for when your fine motor skills are shutting down or when it's just plain cold). 
Velcro Patch on side pocket to attach name tape, flight suit tag or unit patch.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep. Mine's coyote brown. I keep it in my vehicle currently, loaded with "stuff". Lets see... I have a mini-mag, a Gerber retractable hand saw, a sierra cup large enough to cook in, a RAT3 sheath knife, fire rod/striker, shamage, small first aid kit, two 13rd mags for my G23 and one 32rd "happy stick", a very tiny AM/FM/SW battery powered radio.

I think thats all. Great bag at a great price. Well made.


----------

